# Where to buy Second Hand Phones?



## Locke (17 Aug 2009)

Well, I broke my phone over the weekend. 

SIM Survived though. 

Wondering is there anywhere in Dublin that sells second hand phones? Cheap and cheerful? 

On the other side does anyone know where I would get an LG Viewty phone fixed (and would it even be worth my while)

Mucho Obligedo

Locke


----------



## tiger (17 Aug 2009)

There seems to be a few shops on Talbot st. but I haven't used any of them.
Also check the mobile phone section on adverts.ie
http://www.adverts.ie/showcat.php?cat=14


----------



## Locke (17 Aug 2009)

Thanks a million Tiger


----------



## Crunchie (17 Aug 2009)

Loads on Moore Street too but don't know anything about their reputation


----------



## Locke (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks for spamming thread nowsupplier. Going to close it now.


----------

